# New Grunts



## TMAC (Dec 15, 2021)

Made a couple of grunt calls at the request of a friend. Stabilized Buckeye burl cast with alumilite headed to Ohio. Amazing wood to work.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 15, 2021)

Man them are gorgeous!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Barb (Dec 15, 2021)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 15, 2021)

Those are very nice! What's something like that cost?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice work Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 15, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Those are very nice! What's something like that cost?


I charged $60 each. I’m sure I didn’t make much but hey it’s Christmas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 15, 2021)

Righteous looking calls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 29, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 11, 2022)

TMAC said:


> Made a couple of grunt calls at the request of a friend. Stabilized Buckeye burl cast with alumilite headed to Ohio. Amazing wood to work. View attachment 219415


Would you be willing to share your specs on on these? Thanks


----------



## TMAC (Feb 11, 2022)

Sure. What would you like to know?


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 11, 2022)

Starters what size hole did you drill for the length of the call?


----------



## TMAC (Feb 12, 2022)

I drill a 5/8” hole through both blanks. The grunt insert requires a 1/2” hole to hold it so I glue a piece of 1/2” hot water pvc in the top end of the barrel because the outside diameter of that pipe is 5/8”. I turn a 7/8” tenon on the end of the exhaust that holds the grunt insert and drill a corresponding 7/8” hole in the bottom of the barrel where the two pieces of the call join. I cut two grooves in the tenon for o-rings to get a good snug fit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 12, 2022)

The call is dipped multiple times in a 50/50 mixture of spar exterior polyurethane and mineral spirits until I get the glass like finish I want. I sand very lightly with 600 grit paper between dips to remove any roughness in the finish. Band is glued on last.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 12, 2022)

Thank you very much


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 13, 2022)

TMAC said:


> The call is dipped multiple times in a 50/50 mixture of spar exterior polyurethane and mineral spirits until I get the glass like finish I want. I sand very lightly with 600 grit paper between dips to remove any roughness in the finish. Band is glued on last.


What’s the total length of the call?


----------



## TMAC (Feb 13, 2022)

7 1/2-8”


----------

